
The real reason Marissa Mayer left Google - jpadilla_
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/17/marissa-mayer-yahoo/#s:mayer-1
======
Wohlf
I think it's more about wanting to see her ideas put into action more than it
is about position or power. Unfortunately she wasn't getting that at Google,
but now she has (at least very close to) complete creative control at Yahoo!.
I'm very interested to see what she will do at Yahoo!, especially considering
what she did at Google.

